# low light carpet???



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Just picked up a 6g fluval edge and wanna do a simple lowtech scape. Probably center a nice piece of wood with some anubias around it and maybe something taller behind the wood. 

*What type of plants will carpet in a low-tech tank?*

I dont know of any. Unless i go with a moss, which would be ok. Givin the lighting is that the only option? 



Stock Lights: 2x10W Halogen Bulbs




Opinions welcome!


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Id like to accomplish this with out having to alter the lights. If i do add lighting id like to find a 6 inch led bar to mount on the front side of the factory fixture. Dont know much about leds other than they look nice  but would any ol' white led be benificial to plants? 

example: If i bought some random under the cabinet led fixture from walmart and hung it over a tank would it promote plant growth?


----------



## sammyman (Apr 24, 2010)

I just picked up some of the MR11 LED lights which I think is an easy upgrade and should keep the temps down. I am kind of new to the fresh water stuff, but yes LED's are becoming more popular in both salt water and fresh water tanks. Cheapo $5 LED lights don't do much, but you can get really top end LED lights that grow just about anything.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/106786-low-light-carpeting-foreground-plants.html


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 13, 2007)

MlDukes said:


> Just picked up a 6g fluval edge and wanna do a simple lowtech scape. Probably center a nice piece of wood with some anubias around it and maybe something taller behind the wood.
> 
> *What type of plants will carpet in a low-tech tank?*
> 
> ...


With the stock lighting, the only plant that I can think of that would grow into a carpet is fissidens moss. It's slow growing, but it's very pretty once it forms a carpet. And it probably has the lowest light requirement of any carpet plant, cause it's a moss.

Harry


----------



## alan j t (Feb 13, 2008)

maybe micro sword.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for the comments! Keep 'em comin


----------



## JimmyYahoo (Aug 14, 2005)

Ive had luck with carpet plants under sub optimal lighting conditions using a very nutrient rich substrate. This was accomplished by putting soil underneath a sand cap. Its been some time since i used this method but a very good write up was posted on APC a while back, i can find it if you're interested.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

JimmyYahoo said:


> Ive had luck with carpet plants under sub optimal lighting conditions using a very nutrient rich substrate. This was accomplished by putting soil underneath a sand cap. Its been some time since i used this method but a very good write up was posted on APC a while back, i can find it if you're interested.


Yeah i am very interested in reading up on it. Ive toyed with the idea of adding a layer of soil but dont know enough about it to try it. Heard if not done correctly it could turn into a disaster... 

Thanks!!!


----------



## markopolo (Jun 2, 2008)

only plant under low light that i was able to carpet was dwarf sag, be warned its extremely invasive and prolific but if maintained can look nice


----------



## JimmyYahoo (Aug 14, 2005)

Theres a sticky under in the Substrate forum with a good write up and some helpful discussion. It seems the inspiration for that thread was the same as what i had originally followed. Check out this link ...

Link

The only difficieny i ever had was small pinholes in the leaves which was quickly addressed with the addition of potassium. Other than that, the tank had great success with all plants and was extremely easy to maintain.


----------



## farmhand (Jun 25, 2009)

JimmyYahoo said:


> Theres a sticky under in the Substrate forum with a good write up and some helpful discussion. It seems the inspiration for that thread was the same as what i had originally followed. Check out this link ...
> Link


I am working on mineralizing soil now per these instructions. On the forth cycle now. Interesting article.


----------



## goddessjen (Mar 9, 2008)

I have grown both HC and dwarf hairgrass under 13watt lighting on a 4 gallon. The tank was up for 2 years before tear down. Both plants were very healthy and I had no algae to speak of. Maintenance consisted of weekly water changes and plucking hairgrass out of the HC. I used aquasoil and dry started the tank for about 12 weeks before filling. I did not use co2 or any ferts ever. I believe it can be done but that the conditions have to be right. I recently restarted this tank with HC again and so far am having the same results.

Also after I tore down the tank I drained all the water and left the tank on my counter behind my sink for the aquasoil to dry out. The tank was out of commission for about 6 months. I just recently restarted it. I did not plant any hairgrass but I had some sprout in the tank that I plucked out. So in that 6 months of drought and no light somehow some hairgrass (or seeds?) survived and came back in the new setup therefore I consider hairgrass very hardy. These are just my experiences and I am definitely no expert.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

goddessjen said:


> I have grown both HC and dwarf hairgrass under 13watt lighting on a 4 gallon. The tank was up for 2 years before tear down. Both plants were very healthy and I had no algae to speak of. Maintenance consisted of weekly water changes and plucking hairgrass out of the HC. I used aquasoil and dry started the tank for about 12 weeks before filling. I did not use co2 or any ferts ever. I believe it can be done but that the conditions have to be right. I recently restarted this tank with HC again and so far am having the same results.
> 
> Also after I tore down the tank I drained all the water and left the tank on my counter behind my sink for the aquasoil to dry out. The tank was out of commission for about 6 months. I just recently restarted it. I did not plant any hairgrass but I had some sprout in the tank that I plucked out. So in that 6 months of drought and no light somehow some hairgrass (or seeds?) survived and came back in the new setup therefore I consider hairgrass very hardy. These are just my experiences and I am definitely no expert.


 
Its good to hear personal experience! Thanks! If HC would work i wonder if Glosso would do ok?? Ive read stories of it carpeting under both high/low lighting.

Mind if i ask what kind of 13w bulb you used????

Thanks again everyone for all comments, I'm getting alot of good ideas out of this post! Now if i can narrow it down... lol keep the thoughts comin!

Peace


----------



## JimmyYahoo (Aug 14, 2005)

With the exception of using purely aqua soil my setup was similar to goddessjen. A sub 5 gallon tank with a single 13w bulb. Although this sounds like not much light since the dimensions of the tank are shallow your plants end up being extremely close to the light therefore they receive a good amount of intensity. My waterchanges were few and far between. I would drain the tank about 50% and fill back up with pure RO water, no reconstitution. Snails were never a problem, they would grow with almost transparent shells and disappear. The lack of anything in the water-column however did not affect the population of red cherry shrimp since their population exploded soon after adding 20. Good luck.


----------



## goddessjen (Mar 9, 2008)

It is a PC fluorescent fixture that came with my Finnex 4 gallon.

I don't know about glosso I have never tried it since I hear alot people complain it is a pain to keep in check. You might look into marsilea minuta (the one that looks like glosso not a 4 leaf clover I think they might have the same name) if you like glosso. It looks very similar and supposedly grows well in lower light.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

goddessjen said:


> It is a PC fluorescent fixture that came with my Finnex 4 gallon.
> 
> I don't know about glosso I have never tried it since I hear alot people complain it is a pain to keep in check. You might look into marsilea minuta (the one that looks like glosso not a 4 leaf clover I think they might have the same name) if you like glosso. It looks very similar and supposedly grows well in lower light.


The reason i mentioned glosso is that ive already got some in a 10g that needs a good home. May try it out!


----------

